# does anyone know where i can get one of these?



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

This is from a suburban Chicago home. Built in the 1950's. It's a center outlet drain for a laundry tub. It's about 6 3/8" on center. Come on, Ron and KTS.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Could you use an end outlet kitchen sink drain with a baffle and swing the trap enough to connect or add a 22.5 to swing the trap. I'm assuing you've checked and a center outlet waste is too wide of spread c to c.........maybe you cut cut the flanged arms short and solder them into a tee....That tee still good??? they usually dont wear out but that one does look old!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

If you can change out the drain it self I think the Mustee twin drain fitting would work for you. Part number is 23.301 for the twin drain fitting and the strainers that go into the fitting is part # 27.303


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Use a center outlet hi line waste and cut it down till it fits, it's what I did last time I had to replace one.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> If you can change out the drain it self I think the Mustee twin drain fitting would work for you.


No that won't work, the centers are different.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> No that won't work, the centers are different.


 Thanks was not 100% sure. I sort of recall seeing an aftermarket double utility sink drain, but using a hi-line center waste is faster and probably cheaper.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

That tee looks wider than a typical c.o. tee. Looks like the threads add lenght onto that particular tee. i think you can get a regular c.o tee to fit. I will go check for ya. I have one in the shop. I'll get you a minimum c to c measurment


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks, I will try the center outlet highline, if I can't make it short enough, I will go to an end outlet and use a tubular p-trap.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

jjbex said:


> This is from a suburban Chicago home. Built in the 1950's. It's a center outlet drain for a laundry tub. It's about 6 3/8" on center. Come on, Ron and KTS.


 Ok i just checked and a watts center-outlet kitchen sink drain will barely work......it measures 6.5" and you can cheat that alittle to get your 6 3/8". I promise it will work.....just sat it down in the shop!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks Master,
I just checked Watts website. I should be good to go now.


----------

